# Betrug oder soll das so?



## Poserritter (2. September 2009)

sonst kann ich das nicht mehr umtauschen.

Hallo,

fragt nicht, wie es kam, jedenfalls hat meine Chefin mitbekommen, dass ich mir einen neuen Rechner kaufen will. Dazu hab ich halt hier den 700-750 Euro PC gewählt und wollte ihn beim Hardwareversand bestellen. Chefin meinte, ich solle keine Ratenzahlung machen, sie übernimmt das und wir bestellen den dafür bei ihrer Bekanntschaft. Bekanntschaft hat den Zettel mit den Teilen bekommen und folgendes zum Preis von 772 Euro draus gemacht:

*MB* AM2 MSI MS-7376 / K9A2 Platinum
*CPU* AMD Sockel AM2+ Phenom II x4 940 (3,0 GHz, Quad Core, 125W)
*CPU Kühler* AM2 DC-K8M925Z/RPW 900-2600rp
*RAM* DDR2 2048x2 PC800
HDW Media Card Reader (nicht bestellt)
*HDD* 750 GB SATA WD 7500AAVS Serial ATA II
*CD DVD* Rom +/-RW, Samsung SGH S223B S-ATA
*VGA* PCX ASUS Nvidia DF GTX275 896MB DDR3
*Miditower* irgendwas, pottenhässlich
ET *Netzteil* 550W HEC-550-TE-2WX (80+) 


Der kostet nun mehr als euer Vorschlag*. Meine Frage: mir kommt das nicht vor wie zu tagesaktuellen Preisen gehandelte Hardware sondern wie ein Haufen Ladenhüter. Kann man den Preis akzeptieren? Ist da ein Flaschenhals vorprogrammiert? Oder kommt mir das nur vor wie Gammel?




*
_*CPU :* Phenom II X4 940
*Kühler :* Scythe Mugen 2(beide Sockel, für Übertakter, sehr sehr stark) / Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro
*Festplatte :* Western Digital Cavier Black 750GB
_*Gehäuse :*_ Coolermaster Dominator Xcalade
*Netzteil :* BE Quiet! Straight Power 500W
*Laufwerk :* LG GH22NS40
*Mainboard :* MSI DKA790GX
*Grafikkarte :* HD4890/GTX275
*RAM :* 4096MB-KIT Corsair Dominator (1066Mhz)
_
Die haben diese Teile gefaxt bekommen und geliefert siehe oben. Am Telefon erzählten sie mir was von "besseres haben wir nicht im Haus" und solchen Schoten. 
https://www.hyrican.de/dshopserver1/de/index.dhp1

Jedenfalls nennt sich das Teil "Hyrican BTO PCK02790" (hört sich an wie ne russische Bezeichnung)



Behalten oder um die Ohren haun? Bitte dringend um Hilfe! Schon das Gehäuse sieht aus.. da würd ich nichts reinbauen sondern höchstens reinsch.. en. Ihr versteht doch sicher, da freut man sich und rennt mit roten Ohren zum Abholen und dann erwartet einen sowas..


----------



## Rethelion (2. September 2009)

Soa hier die Kopie vom Sammelthread^^

Also leistungsmässig sind sie vergleichbar, aber die Qualität kommt nicht an den Forum-PC ran.
Der Kühler ist ein billiges Top-Flow Modell von Titan und in keinster Weise mit dem Scythe Mugen vergleichbar. Sowohl vom Preis als auch den Eigenschaften.
Beim RAM hast du keine Marke angeben, aber auf alle fälle ist dieser schonmal langsamer(800vs.1600), außerdem hätte der Corsair Dominator hochwertige Kühlkörper und wahrscheinlich auch bessere Latenzen gehabt. Aber das vermute ich nur, weiss ja nicht welcher genau verwendet wurde.
Über das HEC-NT find ich nichts spezielles, aber ob es mit einem Bequiet mithalten kann, dass bezweifle ich...


Also wäre der von dir gekaufte PC günstiger als der Forum-PC würde ich ihn behalten, aber mehr zahlen würde ich nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (2. September 2009)

auf jeden Fall zurückgeben und selbst die Teile (am besten wohl privat und zuhause) bestellen.

Das kann es ja nicht sein, dass du etwas hochwertiges bestellt und für mehr Geld Schund angedreht bekommst! Auf keinen Fall akzeptieren!

Rethelion hat da absolut Recht. Leistung dürfte beinahe identisch sein, dafür ist die Qualität in keinster Weise mit der vom Sticky vergleichbar.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (2. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Soa hier die Kopie vom Sammelthread^^
> 
> Also leistungsmässig sind sie vergleichbar, aber die Qualität kommt nicht an den Forum-PC ran.
> Der Kühler ist ein billiges Top-Flow Modell von Titan und in keinster Weise mit dem Scythe Mugen vergleichbar. Sowohl vom Preis als auch den Eigenschaften.
> ...



Hab den nun im Kofferraum und weiss nicht, ob ich den nehme. Rein optisch könnte ich ihn mit nem Baseballschläger..
Das Netzteil hat, nicht wie angegeben 550 Watt sondern ich erinnere mich, als ich den im Laden auf ner Waschmaschine erbost aufgeschraubt hab, standen da 650W drauf. 
Dieser Kühler, speziell den hab ich im darauffolgenden Telefonat mit Hyrican angesprochen: "das ist unser bestes Modell."
Der Ram sieht aus wie 0815 von 1990, grüne Leiste mit schwarzen Vierecken, wahrscheinlich der Billigram von letztem Jahr. Bin ziemlich sauer, vor allem, weil ich nicht so den Plan habe und nicht weiss, was ich tun soll... hilflos.. hätte nie gedacht, dass man bei präziser Bestellung sowas bekommt.


----------



## Asoriel (2. September 2009)

ist das jetzt den 2. Account oder wie ist das zu verstehen?


Gib ihn doch einfach zurück! Besteh auf den 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht und bestell einfach selbst bei HWV.


----------



## Poserritter (2. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ist das jetzt den 2. Account oder wie ist das zu verstehen?
> 
> 
> Gib ihn doch einfach zurück! Besteh auf den 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht und bestell einfach selbst bei HWV.


ja, sorry, falscher Char. Hab grad, während ich auf Antworten wartete, einen neuen Troll gebastelt.. erwischt.

Und: danke für die Antwort, ich fahr gleich los.


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2009)

Oo...da ist die Chefin bestimmt nicht begeistert, wenn du ihre Bekanntschaft anzweifelst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich würde den auch nicht nehmen. ^^

Allein schon die Platte taugt in meinen Augen nur für Energiebewusste, aber Performance sieht anderst aus. Mainboard ist absolut okay. Speicher hört sich nach nen billigen Value-Select an.
Netzteil sagt mir garnichts, muss aber jetzt auch nicht unbedingt schlecht sein.


----------



## Maddalena (3. September 2009)

Das ist ja wohl ein Scherz ???

Davon abgesehen, dass es sogar teurer ist, bekommst Du nicht mal das was du wolltest. Würd ich nicht drauf eingehen und den Auftrag dazu geben. Kanns ja eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (5. September 2009)

Abschließend möchte ich anstelle des gewohnten Poserritters offiziell meinen neuen Rechner bekanntgeben:
der 700-750 Euro Rechner aus dem Sticky bei hardwareversand bestellt (Tagespreis + Zusammenbau+Versand dann doch 813 Euro). Freu mich druff und wie sagte meine Chefin nochmal?

"Das ist, als würde man einen BMW bestellen und ein Auto mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften bekommen."


----------



## Nebola (5. September 2009)

oha, naja scheinbar bekomsmt du ja was du wolltest/willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (5. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für soviel geld bekommst du sehr viel besseres wenn du einzelteile bestellst, mache das auch immer so, auf jeden fall zurückgeben
tz immer diese geldgeilen chefs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (5. September 2009)

Die Chefin ist wohl kaum geldgeil, wenn sie die Kosten übernimmt bzw. finanziert, daher LESEN, DENKEN, SCHWEIGEN.

Der Punkt an dem Ding ist: er ist zu teuer, auch wenn die Teile sicherlich nicht "Ramsch" sind, vielleicht vom Kühler und Netzteil abgesehen.

Die Frage der Optik ist eh immer subjektiv, daher bestellt man solche Dinge eigentlich nur, wenn man das Gehäuse sehen konnte und vermerkt dann in der Bestellung explizit, das man lieber wartet, als ein anderes Gehäuse zu akzeptieren, oder das einem wenigstens VOR dem Bau die Alternative "gezeigt" wird, damit man dann entscheiden kann, ob man das haben will oder nicht.

Allerdings sind solche Dinge eigentlich logisch, daher musst du dir zumindest eine Teilschuld selbst eingestehen.


----------



## Snipz (25. Oktober 2009)

*High - End*



*~800€*


*AMD:*


CPU : AMD Phenom II X4 945 ~152€​
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 ~ 32€​
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P~136€​
Arbeitsspeicher : OCZ Platinum DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7 ~ 60€​
Grafikkarte : Sapphire Radeon HD 4890~158€​
Netzteil : Enermax PRO82+ 525W ~ 97€​
Festplatte :Samsung SpinPoint F1 1000GB, 32MB Cache~ 66€​
Laufwerk : LG Electronics GH20NS bulk ~ 19€​
Gehäuse : Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster ~ 67€​ -------------------------------------- 
 Summe: 785€​
So da hast du deinen Traumpc,läuft alles drauf.Ist auch High End.Da ich selber Spezialist in solchen Sachen bin,kann ich dir diese Teile nur ans Herz legen.Am besten alles auf hardwareversand.de bestellen.


----------



## EspCap (25. Oktober 2009)

Der Thread ist schon fast 2 Monate alt... und dafür dass du 'Spezialist in solchen Sachen' bist ist die Zusammenstellung ganz schön teuer für das was man bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Oktober 2009)

Aha... und warum bei nem 800€ Rechner ne 4890 reinbauen? Da gibts besseres.


----------



## Snipz (25. Oktober 2009)

Und was denn bitteschön?
Die HD4890 passt perfekt,was soll man denn teureres reinbauen?
Klar sparst du bei anderen Sachen,lohnt sich aber nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Oktober 2009)

Da kann man schon gut was besser machen an dem Rechner.

CPU : Phenom II X4 955 / Intel Core i5-750

Kühler : Scythe Mugen 2

Festplatte : Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB

Gehäuse : Xigmatek Mitgard

Netzteil : BE Quiet! Pure Power 530W

Laufwerk : LG GH22LS50

Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P / ASUS P7P55D LE

Grafikkarte : HD5850

RAM : 4GB Kit OCZ DDR3

Bessere Grafikkarte und bessere CPU.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (25. Oktober 2009)

Snipz schreibt überall seinen Mist rein er mach Postcounter puschen oder er arbeitet bei HWV und die brauchen dringend Kunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

